# Chalice With Cedaryellpurpyellcoco



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings folks, I've seen a couple nice chalices lately and thought I'd get in on the fun.

Chalice - yellowheart/purpleheart/yellowheart laminate with Cedar and Cocobolo Palmswells. I have finished this with linseed oil and mellow beeswax.



























As always, thank you all for the constant inspiration this forum is constantly able to provide.
Brandon


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Lawdy Lawdy! That's nice.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

If you like it Bill, that's all that matters


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow just wow Brandon, that's a nice shooter you made there and I just love the "hover pic"..

LGD



Btoon84 said:


> View attachment 23440


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks LGD!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Y sguen las chuladas amigo Bicho Brandon, que barbarote!

I Liked! Very Chula friend bug Brandon jejeje!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Stunning shape and contrast! Very good job.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow man. You just keep cranking out these beautiful cattys! Super nice.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

wellll you've taken the chalice to a new level!! nice one!!


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

I like that curvy butt


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

well aint that just luurvely Brandon


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

A great job on a great design... awesome..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Pukka!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice!

Bill


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

man i need some yellow heart, the combination of the 2 hearts is really nice, and i'll bet super strong, very nicely done!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

That is a beautiful frame. Great wood and color combinations and the shape is spot on. Inspirational.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

To my good friends thank you so much. I'm glad you all like this so much. It is one of my favorites so far. I just love the shape! Thanks to Chepo, Beanflip, quarterinmynose, wombat, wak, Andy, Ben, ESHOT, WTBJR (bill), Newcon, Ordie, and BlueDanube! and Mr. Teh and Setarip for "liking this"!


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

I freaking love it! eatyourfacebihoface! jajajajaj .....hahaha


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You Rocked that one Toon! Props Bud!







Flatband


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Amazing chalice.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

This is absolutely AMAZING!!!! Such a smooth slingshot. What a huge job, my friend. Your evolution in this "silly hobby"(to quote someone) is outstanding!!!!!
Cheers!!


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Very, very beautiful work Slingshot.....


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

Try saying that 10 times fast lol


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I wasn’t around when this one was posted, but since Tapatalk keeps sending me years and years of old posts and one of my all time favorite is the chalice, I have to say this is one well crafted and beautiful work of art !  [mention]Btoon84 [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------

